# Which kind of dog?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dog #1. I think. 

My previous golden was steady but there were certain things I knew he wasn't very good at and so we consistently lost points. Like he had elbow dysplasia that he was living with, so he had a lagging issue and slow sits.. 

Because we showed in Novice A, we DID win two blue ribbons and a yellow, in addition to the green ribbons... but I guess this time I want to score higher and give people something to watch.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And nothing will change or can our hypothetical dog be improved with training?

If we can't improve... dog 2. I just don't have enough money right now to be qualifying 1/5 or 1/10 or less times. A few years ago after "first place or NQ" experiences in agility I made the "Q for sure" rule. We only entered if I was SURE we would not only qualify, but do well. The NQ $ adds up fast. And now that I have the time for 2 day events... I don't know enough to know how my dog will do over multiple days and so we just enter one day. 

But if our hypothetical dog can be improved with training.... definitely take dog 1. Especially if it's the same sort of things resulting in the inconsistencies.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How inconsistent is Dog 1? Enough to fail somewhat frequently or just not get the stellar scores? If the dog is not outright failing all the time I would want or be tempted by Dog 1.

--But like RedDogs said, I don't want to show a dog that it takes10 shows to get a CD even if it means that CD got 195+ legs, ya know.

I consider myself to be pretty competitive (But not OTCH), though since I have not gotten beyond a CD with a dog before I don't know how things will bode for me with Scout. Experience I am sure will help a lot


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

If this was my current dog, I'd go for dog number 2. She is 9 and my novice A dog and we are just trying to get through utility.

If this were my future dog, dog number 1. I really want that WOW factor with my next dog.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know about the obedience ring, but for agility... 

My current dog is Miss Consistent. I can count on her 100% and she has corrected my mistakes. Her Q rate is extremely high, and usually she doesn't Q because we don't quite make time. Rarely any other reason. She isn't the fastest dog but consistent. The PERFECT first dog. Taught me well, gave me confidence as a handler. 

My second dog I want a challenge (while I am still young enough to handle it?) I want a dog with speed, one that I need to be more consistent handler to get the job done. I think if we Q we could be close to ribbon time BUT.... I do NOT want a border collie, so I will leave the ribbons to them. 

For me it truly is about the journey. I compete against my previous runs and mistakes. I find that if I do my part, the Q's and whatevers fall into place. The ribbons are nice, Belle has LOTS of blue and red ones, but going in and doing the job to the best of my ability is my goal. I think things will happen as they should if I do that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am NOT giving Titan up no matter how many nice things you say about him... LOL. I hope I never have to choose. I love the high scores but I also love his qualifying rate. I am incredibly blessed to be this dog's partner..
I am totally a nube in Agility I would rather have the "q" as a new handler. I was not ready for a fast dog on my 1st time in agility and was frustrated with myself most of the time.I would have loved to have a bit of a slower dog for a beginner.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got dog #1 (for agility at least, we won't mention obedience...). I think I'd rather have her than my friend's pokey dog that never has any faults but rarely makes time (I guess he wouldn't really be dog #2, but he's closer to that than Ruby). 

But I can definitely see the appeal of dog #2 for obedience (at least for me).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think if I had to choose I'd want dog #1. My dogs that I'm currently showing aren't real consistent, and it is frustrating being on the wrong side of the ring for awards trial after trial. But for me it's kind of like gambling. It's those occasional really great runs that keep me coming back again and again. 

I think if I could never get those really super runs I would get either frustrated or bored and decide to move on. There is a lady in my area that is working on her UDX6, but her dog is very sluggish and she's rarely up there in the ribbons. But she can go in the ring every weekend pretty confident she'll be picking up some more UDX legs. I guess that a steady, consistent dog like that is perfect if a UDX is your goal. But I don't think I could continue showing like that weekend after weekend without seeing improvements in our performance - I think I would just get bored with it after a while and hit the UDX then quit.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I think if I had to choose I'd want dog #1. My dogs that I'm currently showing aren't real consistent, and it is frustrating being on the wrong side of the ring for awards trial after trial. But for me it's kind of like gambling. It's those occasional really great runs that keep me coming back again and again.
> 
> I think if I could never get those really super runs I would get either frustrated or bored and decide to move on. There is a lady in my area that is working on her UDX6, but her dog is very sluggish and she's rarely up there in the ribbons. But she can go in the ring every weekend pretty confident she'll be picking up some more UDX legs. I guess that a steady, consistent dog like that is perfect if a UDX is your goal. But I don't think I could continue showing like that weekend after weekend without seeing improvements in our performance - I think I would just get bored with it after a while and hit the UDX then quit.


If I loved showing in obedience I'd probably want #1. It's undeniably fun to be competitive in something that you truly enjoy. For me, I'd like to be consistent so I can finish that UDX and do the fun stuff (and I'd want dog #1 for agility, dog #2 for tracking and field).


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Living with #1 dog right now. When he's hot, he's hot, when he's not, he is dissing me seriously--visiting the table steward...come on Casey!! I've had 198 scores in Open and NQ's in the same trial. Rally is even worse. a 71 and a 100 in RE twenty minutes apart. It is frustrating, but I would not enter him if I didn't think we'd Q. I am hoping that Sam will be a bit more of a #2-#1 mix...consistently getting high scores! However, I would not trade my Casey for a stack of perfect scores.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It would be dog #2 for me. I want to qualify, placements are icing on the cake.

I have Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde, it is no fun going in the ring with Mr. Hyde.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I want BOTH! darn...

For agility I would take dog 1 and hope s/he gained more consistency with age. Actually re-reading dog 1, I am not sure I would want a dog that gives me 110% every time they walk into the ring, if that dog does not qualify I would still take it. I want the attitude!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I want dog 1.5... the dog who consistently scores at least a 195 and who can, when everything falls into place just so, be a 197-199+ dog... oh, and can do this while maintaining FLASH!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I want dog 1.5... the dog who consistently scores at least a 195 and who can, when everything falls into place just so, be a 197-199+ dog... oh, and can do this while maintaining FLASH!


Oh, I've gotta change my vote then, I want dog 1.5 too! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No, changed my mind again, I want dog .75 - the dog that scores 197 and above almost every time he competes.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, if we get to make up dogs might as well dream big! I want dog 0--ya know, the one that lands 200s with fire and does it consistently


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to update my vote too... I want to clone Titan....Pretty please.. he is NOT allowed to get any older..


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I want Ruby again. She had the raw talent to do anything I could have ever wanted, but because of all the mistakes I made with her, she will never be all she could have been. It would be awesome to see how far I could take her knowing all that I know now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I want Ruby again. She had the raw talent to do anything I could have ever wanted, but because of all the mistakes I made with her, she will never be all she could have been. It would be awesome to see how far I could take her knowing all that I know now.


I know what you mean, I'm so glad I have some experience with training before getting Flip. I would be in a whole world of trouble if he were my first dog (I'm in enough trouble with him being my 4th!)

Two words for you Michelle...Titan Junior

Have any of you been watching the webcam of the golden litter? Gris-Gris - live streaming video powered by Livestream Those are going to be some awesome dogs! Jane Simmons Moake is getting one of them. The breeder has all kinds of cool equipment for them to play on. I swear those pups could go out today and earn their novice agility titles! After watching everything she's been doing with them I am seriously considering going to her for my next pup. A long long long time from now LOL


----------

